
Normalized Gini Index of All US Counties - iloveluce
http://lucianoiscool.github.io/mini-graph/
======
tzs
The extremes values occur at Clark County, Idaho, with a normalized Gini Index
of -3.056 (Gini 0.33), and Randolph County, Georgia, with a normalized Gini
Index of 6.13 (Gini 0.65). I didn't try hard to see if any other counties tie
those.

